# a fun doggy questionaire!



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Have fun with this! Just something to do and enjoy each others responses!


1. How many dog T shirts do you own?

2. How many dog sweat shirts do you own?

3. Any rooms devoted to dog decor?

4. What is your Pups favorite toy? Only one!

5. Do you spoil your Pup if yes how?

6. Does your Pup have a favorite treat. Only one!

7. Does you Pup have a favorite game you play with him/her?

8. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is his favorite?

9. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is your favortie?

10. Does your Pup sleep with you or have a favorite area he/she sleeps in?

11. If your Pup could talk what would he/she say do you think?

12. What does you Pup do that makes you laugh out loud?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now I will answer my own little survey haha!

1. I have 12 dog related t shirts. This is not counting the ones I am going to give to purple hearts! Yes I have a lot of them and wear them too much!

2. I currently own 9 dog related sweatshirts! My favorites are the ones relating to dog hairs all over the place and of course lab pics! 

3. I have a bathroom devoted to Labrador retrievers! I have to post the pics! Gee whn I figure it out haha!

4. The one toy my 4 dogs love and fight over is this long squeaky furry moose toy. They all want it and they all like it ALOT!

5. All 4 yes! How~ they sleep on the furniture and get homemade liver treast (yuck stinky) and nice beds well lets just say if they were human they would be doing very well haha!

6. Home dried cow liver treats!

7. Tug of war and fetch!

8. The dogs favorite trick for all four would be shake so easy and gee you get something for this and if you paw people they look at you and think your really doing something great haha! 

9. My favorite trick was when our Dalmatian would role over and play dead it was so cute! My 2 dogs now do this army crawl like they are in the jungle which is really fun for me I don't know about them but I like it haha!

10. 2 sleep with us. one wont go up the steps but plunks right on the couch and the other also sleeps with one of the kids. Also one of them that usually ends up with us goes in my other sons room with him a lot of times!

11. I would hope they would say how happy they are!

12. My one lab smiles that lab smile I LOL with this and just at times when they do their funny faces at you like HUH? just adorable! I also like when they pose for pictures I am just LOL! 

!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

1.


wags said:


> How many dog T shirts do you own?


none

2.


wags said:


> How many dog sweat shirts do you own?


none

3.


wags said:


> Any rooms devoted to dog decor?


living room. we have a pic of him when he was a pup.

4.


wags said:


> What is your Pups favorite toy? Only one!


this tiny tiny little stuffed penguin. it's about 1 inch by 1 inch.

5.


wags said:


> Do you spoil your Pup if yes how?


he get's the most attention!!

6.


wags said:


> Does your Pup have a favorite treat. Only one!


salmon omega's or chicken fillets.

7.


wags said:


> Does you Pup have a favorite game you play with him/her?


scootering is his fave. although I'm not sure that counts as a game... :tongue:

8.


wags said:


> If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is his favorite?


anything's his fave as long as he gets a treat.

9.


wags said:


> If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is your favortie?


high five!

10.


wags said:


> Does your Pup sleep with you or have a favorite area he/she sleeps in?


he sleeps with me sometimes, but he also likes to sleep out in the 30 degree weather.

11.


wags said:


> If your Pup could talk what would he/she say do you think?


where's my dinner? let's go for a walk! really anything you ask him, he will respond to you with a woo woo!

12.


wags said:


> What does you Pup do that makes you laugh out loud?


when i cover myself with the blankets, he'll start poking me and sticking his nose everywhere! then he'll start with his woo woo's and stick all four legs into the air!!


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

1. How many dog T shirts do you own? i actually have no dog tshirts

2. How many dog sweat shirts do you own? no sweatshirts either

3. Any rooms devoted to dog decor? umm...nope

4. What is your Pups favorite toy? Only one! kong airdog squeaker tennis balls size small

5. Do you spoil your Pup if yes how? he sleeps in my bed, i carry him across puddles and he gets the best food & treats (not sure if that is spoiling or just taking good care of him though) but he also gets toys very often...he has tons

6. Does your Pup have a favorite treat. Only one! merrick flossies

7. Does you Pup have a favorite game you play with him/her? fetch with his favorite toy

8. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is his favorite? high five

9. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is your favortie? high five

10. Does your Pup sleep with you or have a favorite area he/she sleeps in? he sleeps with me at the foot of the bed on his back...all spread eagle hahaa

11. If your Pup could talk what would he/she say do you think? mom i need more tennis balls!!

12. What does you Pup do that makes you laugh out loud? when no one will throw the ball for him he will kick it with his paw so he can play solo fetch and also he will fart and then when he smells it he will look around like "WHAT IS THAT SMELL?!?!?"


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

1. How many dog T shirts do you own? Just one advertising our Agility Club.

2. How many dog sweat shirts do you own? None.

3. Any rooms devoted to dog decor? Not devoted, no...but I have pictures of former dogs in our lounge.

4. What is your Pups favorite toy? This is a tough one, Flip likes his rope bone, he picked it out himself at PetSmart. I was buying some stuff for our clinic cat and had Flip along with me, and I didn't even notice he was carrying it around. When I checked out the cashier was like "And the rope bone too?" LOL. Jack loves his Kong Wubba.

5. Do you spoil your Pup if yes how? They both have gigantic dog beds and a million toys. They also eat raw food..and Flip gets to go to work with me every day.

6. Does your Pup have a favorite treat. Wildside Salmon bites.

7. Does you Pup have a favorite game you play with him/her? I don't know if you'd call it a game, but Flip loves agility. Jack is a fetching monster.

8. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is his favorite? Flip is a big fan of 'roll over' and Jack likes 'Speak'

9. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is your favortie? I think it's funny when Jack sits up because he is so small he looks like a circus dog. My favorite trick of Flip's is roll over as well, but I plan to teach him 'play dead' and to maybe even wave.

10. Does your Pup sleep with you or have a favorite area he/she sleeps in? No, we don't allow dogs in our bed because I get mildly allergic (to Jack not Flip) when I am tired. Very weird. However, Jack still loves his crate (weirdo) and Flip has 'patrol duty' at night. He paces around every few hours and checks the front window (the Securty Window, lol).

11. If your Pup could talk what would he/she say do you think? Flip would say "COOL STORY BRO!" to everything, and Jack would likely ask for more food. In an Oliver Twist voice. 

12. What does you Pup do that makes you laugh out loud? Jack seriously thinks he is a beagle when he goes to the small dog park. He will find the nearest Beagle and make friends, then run around sniffing with his tail up. He also tried to bay (howl) with the beagles when he could hear, now he just kind of makes Chewbacca noises. Flip is pretty much a non stop comedy routine. I guess the funniest (and naughtiest) thing he does is close Jack's crate door and sit in front of it so Jack is stuck inside.  Or if I ask him where P.J. is (the clinic cat) he will do a complete search of the clinic until he finds him. If I ask him at home, he looks at me like I am and idiot, as if he knows P.J. doesn't live here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

1. How many dog T shirts do you own? Plenty. I volunteer with a few dog rescue groups so I buy their T-shirts to wear and support them.

2. How many dog sweat shirts do you own? I counted and I have 4.

3. Any rooms devoted to dog decor? Yellow Lab stuff scattered throughout the house including a Yellow Lab Welcome sign on the door.

4. What is your Pups favorite toy? Only one! Rubber squeaky ball.

5. Do you spoil your Pup if yes how? Both of my dogs are spoiled rotten by having me here with them all the time and by going everywhere with me in the car.

6. Does your Pup have a favorite treat. Only one! Dehydrated chicken jerkey strips.

7. Does you Pup have a favorite game you play with him/her? Fetch the ball / Frisbee and play "keep away!"

8. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is his favorite? Rollover

9. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is your favortie? Speak

10. Does your Pup sleep with you or have a favorite area he/she sleeps in? Both of my dogs love to sleep on my bed with me every night even though they have their own comfy doggie beds next to my bed. So sometimes if it gets too crowded or uncomfortable I just shove them off the bed! They both nap on the couches during the day.

11. If your Pup could talk what would he/she say do you think? "Master, go get me a snack pronto! And while you're at it, bring me my favorite toy!"

12. What does you Pup do that makes you laugh out loud? Wiggle butt, wiggle the whole body.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

1. How many dog T shirts do you own?
---hahah I have 2! One longhaired dachshund shirt I got when I was little. This past christmas my mom got me a rhodesian ridgeback shirt as a joke to wear as pajamas. :tongue:

2. How many dog sweat shirts do you own?
none

3. Any rooms devoted to dog decor?
mine has professional pictures of jemma in it??

4. What is your Pups favorite toy? Only one!
My stuffed monkey...its mine! not hers! 

5. Do you spoil your Pup if yes how?
YES! she eats better than I do. She gets a new designer collar far too frequently! And a big order of toys every so often from a wholesale website. 

6. Does your Pup have a favorite treat. Only one!
she loves them all. 

7. Does you Pup have a favorite game you play with him/her?
Chase around the yard?

8. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is his favorite?
She loves to shake hands. I know its pretty basic, but she always does it if your hand is near her paw.

9. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is your favortie?
the "trick" to go to her bed and lay down.

10. Does your Pup sleep with you or have a favorite area he/she sleeps in?
Yep. under the covers.

11. If your Pup could talk what would he/she say do you think?
ummm...hello....what are you going to do for ME now? 

12. What does you Pup do that makes you laugh out loud? 
She always likes to be covered up with a blanket when she is sleeping. when she is startled in her sleep, she will jump up with the blanket still on her, completely covering her head. She will try to orientate herself, but she ends up running into just about everything!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

wags said:


> 1. How many dog T shirts do you own?


Two. None with pictured though. They're from victoria's secret. 




wags said:


> 2. How many dog sweat shirts do you own?


Two. Again, none with pictures. One that just says "pembroke welsh corgi" and one that says "If it's not a boxer it's just a dog"



wags said:


> 3. Any rooms devoted to dog decor?


I have pictures of the 'kids' throughout, but not a room dedicated to it. I HATE "nic nacks" with a passion, so probably will never happen.



wags said:


> 4. What is your Pups favorite toy?


they like anything they can play with together. I orgered some plush tug or war animals that have super long arms and legs and they like those. 




wags said:


> 5. Do you spoil your Pup if yes how?


I do. 
They each have their own bed upstairs, and another downstairs. Annie sleeps in our bed with us. Annie and Griss have their own blankets on the couch. 



wags said:


> 6. Does your Pup have a favorite treat.


Annie goes absolutely nuts over chunks of hot dog. Grissom is a bacon nut, and champ loves a kong with some peanut butter. 




wags said:


> 7. Does you Pup have a favorite game you play with him/her?


Mine play with eachother a lot more than they play with me. But they love their walks I take them on. 



wags said:


> 8. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is his favorite?


 I don't think they have one..



wags said:


> 10. Does your Pup sleep with you or have a favorite area he/she sleeps in?


Grissom sleeps in his crate, probably his favorite place in the house, he takes himself to bed around 10pm, so when i go to bed around 2am i just close the door of the crate. 
Champ sleeps wherever he wants. But not on my bed or the couch.
Annie sometimes sleeps in her crate, but usually ends up in our bed with us. 



wags said:


> 11. If your Pup could talk what would he/she say do you think?


"gimmie more chickie!!" lol. 
I hope they'd tell me they're happy.



wags said:


> 12. What does you Pup do that makes you laugh out loud?


Annie and Grissom are riots. They make me laugh all the time, but not over one particular thing. 
Champ is incredibly serious all the time, so.. not really.


----------



## Dogs_and_Pups_Magazine (Feb 6, 2010)

1. How many dog T shirts do you own?
4

2. How many dog sweat shirts do you own?
0 I want some!

3. Any rooms devoted to dog decor?
1 

4. What is your Pups favorite toy? Only one!
Dirty worn tennis ball!

5. Do you spoil your Pup if yes how?
Naaah...just well cared for:tongue:

6. Does your Pup have a favorite treat. Only one!
Indian flatbread! Loves it more than chicken!

7. Does you Pup have a favorite game you play with him/her?
Fetch!

8. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is his favorite?
Sit lol ... if he wants something, he will just sit infront of you...keep guessing what he wants ... ha!

9. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is your favortie?
Balancing a biscuit on his nose and catching it 

10. Does your Pup sleep with you or have a favorite area he/she sleeps in?
Sleeps on my pillow...bwahahahaa!

11. If your Pup could talk what would he/she say do you think?
Food food food ball ball food!

12. What does you Pup do that makes you laugh out loud?
he cocks his ear sideways whenever someone shouts :biggrin:


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

1. How many dog T shirts do you own?
-One, I think

2. How many dog sweat shirts do you own?
-None

3. Any rooms devoted to dog decor?
-Nope

4. What is your Pups favorite toy? Only one!
-Kong

5. Do you spoil your Pup if yes how?
-Yep. Long, long walks, & tons of treats! And sleeping with me on the couch :tongue:

6. Does your Pup have a favorite treat. Only one!
-Dried Beef Liver squares that I make. He likes them better than Canine Carry Outs (which are crap)

7. Does you Pup have a favorite game you play with him/her?
-Sometimes we wrestle, and sometimes we play hide & seek.

8. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is his favorite?
-He likes to roll over!

9. If you have taught your Pup a trick which one is your favortie?
-There is this trick where I put my hands behind my back, with a treat in one. I switch it between my hands several times. Then I put my hands back in front of me. Tiger tries to guess which hand the treat is in... he almost always gets it right!

10. Does your Pup sleep with you or have a favorite area he/she sleeps in?
-Well, there isn't enough room on the couch for him to sleep lol. But sometimes he sleeps next to the couch, and sometimes he sleeps on the rug. Occasionally he sleeps by the back door.

11. If your Pup could talk what would he/she say do you think?
-When are we going for a walk?

12. What does you Pup do that makes you laugh out loud?
-When he is in a room with the door shut, and people walk by the door, he cocks his head like "What the HELL is out there!?". LOL It's so cute. :biggrin:


----------

